# 426                                                      (closed)Turnips at 426 + free DIYs



## Firesquids (Nov 21, 2020)

Come sell your turnips in Avalar!
Feel free to check out the DIYs on the beach to the left of my airport, they're free.
Nooks Cranny is directly north of my airport, thread will be open for the next three hours or so.
If I "like" your post, then you're good to go!
Tips in tbt/ wish-list items are very appreciated but not necessary. 

(My Wishlists)
Looking to catalog the following:





						Accessories I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Accessories I need, a list by firesquids containing 20 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Clothing I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Clothing I need, a list by firesquids containing 65 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Socks and Shoes I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Socks and Shoes I need, a list by firesquids containing 2 items




					villagerdb.com
				




Looking to Keep the Following:





						Unorderables I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Unorderables I need, a list by firesquids containing 25 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Diys I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Diys I need, a list by firesquids containing 20 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## 727 (Nov 21, 2020)

If it's alright could come to sell my turnips ?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 21, 2020)

727 said:


> If it's alright could come to sell my turnips ?


Sure thing! Code is at the top of the thread


----------



## 727 (Nov 21, 2020)

Okay thank you

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



Firesquids said:


> Sure thing! Code is at the top of the thread


Again thank you so much and your town is neat and organized. ❤❤❤


----------



## Eievui (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi! Could I come by to sell? ^^


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 21, 2020)

Darke said:


> Hi! Could I come by to sell? ^^


Absolutely, you should see the code now!


----------



## Eievui (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks, on my way now!


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 21, 2020)

about 2 hours left!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 21, 2020)

Can I come?!


----------



## Minou (Nov 21, 2020)

hi there! would love to come over if youre still open 
ive got jester costume set for you to catalog from your WL


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 21, 2020)

Minou said:


> hi there! would love to come over if youre still open
> ive got jester costume set for you to catalog from your WL


Awesome! thank you


----------



## Minou (Nov 21, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> Awesome! thank you


youre welcome!  
on my way and thks!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 21, 2020)

May I come back? I was fishing


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 21, 2020)

yep, there should be a new code up now


----------



## Chloebug44 (Nov 21, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> yep, there should be a new code up now


Thanks just wanted to ask first!


----------



## Mehan87 (Nov 21, 2020)

Can I come please


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 21, 2020)

thread is open for 30 more minutes


----------

